# Using USB wifi dongle to connect via WPS



## neildaemond (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm using a Proxmox VE guest (FreeBSD 10.2) which I've given access to the server's USB port containing the plugged USB dongle. I think I've done that bit correctly, and seems I've located the drive on the FreeBSD guest at usbus4, address 2 as `usbconfig -u 4 -a 2 dump_info` shows the correct vendor and product ID.

The USB dongle is Realtek RTL8188CUS which is supported by urtwn(4) and I've added


```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```
to loader.conf(5)

Now, I would like to have this guest connect to my Nikon Camera Wi-Fi (which uses WPS) and run some download scripts upon making a new connection.

How can I setup networking so that this USB dongle can connect via WPS wifi when my camera's wifi is on and nearby? I've noticed people using Ubuntu have found success using wpa_supplicant (I haven't actually tried), but I can't seem to find examples of how to configure that under FreeBSD.

Thanks,


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2015)

See the Handbook: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.I...rk-wireless.html#network-wireless-quick-start.

Does the camera use WPA?


----------

